# Buying my first road bike



## Dahdum (Feb 8, 2015)

I am looking to buy my first road bike, but having a hard time deciding which one to pull the trigger on. 
I am getting a special price on the Émonda and the Scultura as you can see, so I might get more bike out of the money than the Zoncolan. The Scultura got Force, and the others got Ultegra but I guess this is only a personal preference?
The Émonda got pretty cheap wheels, but the others ones got decent ones. 
Please take a look at the specs and tell me what you guys think, which would be the best bike? which one is best value?
I would appreciate the help alot 









These are the three bikes im thinking about*:

Gavia Zoncolan SR3 - 2,315 EU / 2,650 US
GAVIA ZONCOLAN SR3 | Gavia Bikes - Gavia Bikes

Trek Émonda SL 6 - 2,142 EU / 2,452 US
https://www.trekbikes.com/no/no/bikes.../emonda_sl_6/#

Merida Scultura 6000 - 2,141 EU / 2,452 US
https://www.merida.com/en_int/bikes/r...6000-2224.html*


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dahdum said:


> I am looking to buy my first road bike, but having a hard time deciding which one to pull the trigger on.
> I am getting a special price on the Émonda and the Scultura as you can see, so I might get more bike out of the money than the Zoncolan. The Scultura got Force, and the others got Ultegra but I guess this is only a personal preference?
> The Émonda got pretty cheap wheels, but the others ones got decent ones.
> Please take a look at the specs and *tell me what you guys think, which would be the best bike? *which one is best value?
> ...


Assuming a drop bar road bike suites your intended use(s), the one that fits and feels best, ideally, from the shop you like best.

Really, they're all more than a recreational rider needs, but if you want to spend the money, let the driving force be the shop that listens to you and takes steps to get your fit right, setting the bikes up for you, getting you out (on the roads) for test rides, getting feedback when you return...

Re: Shimano versus SRAM. Different shifting methods, different 'feel' of the mechanics of shifting, slightly different ergonomics, but ultimately it does all come down to personal preference. Ride, then decide which you prefer.


----------



## JasperIN (Oct 25, 2010)

This might sound stupid, but I buy a bike that looks great. It has to have a color scheme that appeals to me. I would chose the Gavia Zoncolan


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

JasperIN said:


> This might sound stupid, but I buy a bike that looks great. It has to have a color scheme that appeals to me. I would chose the Gavia Zoncolan


That's not stupid, but why not have both? Anyway, the Gavia Zoncolan is a great choice.


----------



## Dahdum (Feb 8, 2015)

Just found out that the Gavia is a 2014, so I'm not sure about that one anymore. Isnt 2015 Ultegra better?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Dahdum said:


> Isnt 2015 Ultegra better?


No disrespect intended, but so what if it is? 

First of all, the 2014 stuff is certainly already really damn good. I mean we're talking about the culmination of decades of development, so how much more better could it really get, anyway?

Second, it's your first road bike... how are you going to know what's "better" and what that even means? I've been riding since the 80's and let me emphasize - ALL the modern stuff in your price range is EXCELLENT. 

Third. Bikes are nearly a commodity item. They all use the same few component suppliers, the basic shape of a frame hasn't changed since the Wright brothers... seriously, people put way more stress into these buying decisions than is justified. 

Like the previous poster suggested, buy the one that you think looks cool, or whatever other non-rational reason... it'l be a great bike either way.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Gavia paint scheme/style looks like a GURU knockoff.

I don't see of many of these bikes in the United States so me thinks you're based elsewhere. I've always thought the Merida's looked nice, goofy Lampre colors and all. 

Not sure how flexible you are but note that all these bicycles have relatively low head tubes (tube between top of front wheel and handlebar) and racy profiles (73.5 heat tube angle). This may be something to consider versus say a Madone which I believe has a taller headtube (vs Emonda).


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

buy the red one, it is faster.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

The one with green in it. I like green. Or, better still, the one YOU like the most.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

Good god.... $2,500 for a first road bike?!??! I could see paying that much for a 2nd or 3rd bike, but first? 

:rolleyes5:


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

HyperCycle said:


> Good god.... $2,500 for a first road bike?!??! I could see paying that much for a 2nd or 3rd bike, but first?
> :rolleyes5:


It may not be the fault of the noobs. 

When I went looking for a bike few years ago the guy asked how much I had to spend. I said $1,300. After rolling his eyes, he opened his mouth and said - verbatim - "just buy this one and get it over with". Granted this was a high end shop in NYC, but entry level REALLY IS $1,500 at a shop that doesn't carry the branded REI, box store brands. If you don't know better the last thing you want is to be out there on a crackerjack bike, so you get sold on the next level of shifters, etc... tax, accessories (which some may have inadverdently rolled into the total price in their memory) and you get to right around there. 

Again, it's not the buyer, and it's probably not even the LBS/retailer; it's the industry. 

Also, I believe people inflate reported prices when reporting in an open forum.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

9W9W said:


> It may not be the fault of the noobs.
> 
> When I went looking for a bike few years ago the guy asked how much I had to spend. I said $1,300. After rolling his eyes, he opened his mouth and said - verbatim - "just buy this one and get it over with". Granted this was a high end shop in NYC, but entry level REALLY IS $1,500 at a shop that doesn't carry the branded REI, box store brands. If you don't know better the last thing you want is to be out there on a crackerjack bike, so you get sold on the next level of shifters, etc... tax, accessories (which some may have inadverdently rolled into the total price in their memory) and you get to right around there.
> 
> ...


Entry level at $1,500?

I guess I'm ignorant, naive or both. I'm tickled sh*tless with my $720 Trek 1.1. Is the cheapest Trek road bike a box store bike? I've never seen one at Wal Mart or Costco. I'm happy with all of the components and the only upgrade I've made on it has been clipless pedals. Of course... I'm just a weekend warrior type of rider. If I lived in an area where the weather was more consistently mild and I was commuting to work by bike... I could justify spending that much on a first bike. Everybody's situation is different.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

This has nothing to do with snobbery and everything to do with marketing: If your LBS does not stock road bikes with a sticker of less than $1,199 (+tax) then you will not leave there with a $700 bike. Period. Some do; some don't. Those people that really want to get into the sport either pony up $1K+ for one of the big brands at their LBS, or purchase used. 

I may be wrong, but not too many road bicycles with tags < 1K in the shops around here. That is firmly hybrid bike territory.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

9W9W said:


> I may be wrong, but not too many road bicycles with tags < 1K in the shops around here. That is firmly hybrid bike territory.


Not around here. There's 5 LBS's within a 90 minute drive of where I live. They either stock the Trek 1 series or the low end Specialized Allez series... all right at or well below $1K.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

9W9W said:


> It may not be the fault of the noobs.
> 
> When I went looking for a bike few years ago the guy asked how much I had to spend. I said $1,300. After rolling his eyes, he opened his mouth and said - verbatim - "just buy this one and get it over with". Granted this was a high end shop in NYC, but entry level REALLY IS $1,500 at a shop that doesn't carry the branded REI, box store brands. If you don't know better the last thing you want is to be out there on a crackerjack bike, so you get sold on the next level of shifters, etc... tax, accessories (which some may have inadverdently rolled into the total price in their memory) and you get to right around there.
> 
> ...


I disagree with most of this. As was noted, Trek (and many others) offer perfectly fine entry level bikes in the $750 range, with LBS services included. 

The problem (IMO) is with marketing. More (money spent) somehow equates to 'better', and when I see posts from noobs asking if one gen 'old' Ultegra is good enough for a beginner, I know there's some folks drinking the Kool-aid. 

It's not *just* some LBS's or the industry, it's also folks buying into the hype. 

I ride around 6k miles annually on 5600 105 and it's better than good enough. Current gen Tiagra is likely smoother/ more refined. More importantly, and often overlooked, are the issues of finding the right bike for a riders intended uses, decent gearing, and fit.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

There are entry level road bikes from the majors for $1k or slightly less. But they tend to be more aggressive race geometry than would be considered endurance. For both Trek (Domane) or Specialized (Diverge), you'll need to step up to a bit over $1k for an endurance geometry frame. Cannondale with Claris 8 speed will take $920+, a Giant Avail will cost you over $1k.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ibericb said:


> *There are entry level road bikes from the majors for $1k or slightly less. But they tend to be more aggressive race geometry than would be considered endurance. * For both Trek (Domane) or Specialized (Diverge), you'll need to step up to a bit over $1k for an endurance geometry frame. Cannondale with Claris 8 speed will take $920+, a Giant Avail will cost you over $1k.


I guess it depends on one's definition of race and endurance. The two below meet my requirements for endurance. Both under $1k. And there are others.

Defy 5 (2015) | Giant Bicycles | United States

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> I disagree with most of this. As was noted, Trek (and many others) offer perfectly fine entry level bikes in the $750 range, with LBS services included.


IMO a mint Ultegra 9 speed bike is perfectly functional, and at a performance comparison to new stuff to boot. So splitting hairs between 2014 and 2015 is superfluous.

I have a mint 2002 Specialized Allez mounted on my trainer for dedicated use. Fame/fork was 100.00 and the Sora parts I pulled off my new Roubaix Disc [in favor of dura-ace] are on it. It is a new bike mostly [mint use frame] and probably be hard to sell for more than 400.00 frankly.

OK, that said. I rode my 2009 Scott Addict LTD 40 miles yesterday. This was a $12k bike when it was the latest and greatest.

If the Scott got broke or Stolen, pulling the Allez off the trainer and using it, my own ego and vanity notwithstanding, would be 100% fine. It ride and shifts perfectly and is comfortable.

1500.00 entry level is some BS IME. [putting it politely]

There are 5-6+ year old mint hardly used Ultegra and 105 10 speed bikes all over Craigslist for 400-700.00.

My point on getting used previously and needing work is NOT going to apply if you get a bike with so little use as to be new really. We got a 1997 Tandem a few years ago. It had two rides on it. One for 12 miles and one on Thanksgiving day up the block with the original owners niece. It cost us 1/3 of what getting a new comparable tandem would have been. Sliding scale on Tandem costs not really a fair comparison $ for $ I should say. Just triple the numbers for the single we are postulating for the OP, all things being relative etc.

So get something and get pedaling.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Below is a list from the place I got My Sora Roubiax Disc last Aug. $1950 MSRP, I paid 1475.00. New lifetime warranty frameset to me. I am in Portland, OR.

The OP should be able to find similar outlet prices.

The bottom bike on their outlet list [bottom I stopped my copy and paste] at the same place is a carbon 2013 Roubaix with Sora 9 speed Compact cranks for 1125.00 Space bucks. That is one of the better new deal offering I have seen by a bit.

Bike/MSRP/Sale $


Avail 5 2014 Giant $700 $575 
Dolce X3 2013 Specialized $880 
Synapse Wms 7C 2012 Cannondale $899.99 $700 
AVANT H30 2014 Orbea $899 $720
Speedster 40 2014 Scott $999.99 $744
Allez Sport C2 2014 Specialized $930 $745
Speedster 30 2014 Scott $1099.99 $782 
Avail 3 2014 Giant $950 $790 
Synapse Wms 6C 2012 Cannondale $1220 $825 
Allez Elite C2 2014 Specialized $1100 $900

>>Roubaix C2 2013 Specialized $1750 $1125


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

robt57 said:


> Below is a list from the place I got My Sora Roubiax Disc last Aug. $1950 MSRP, I paid 1475.00. The OP should be able for find similar outlet prices.
> ...


Great point - if you can find last year models on closeout. You won't find much of that near where I live, and when you do the discount is right now about 10% for 2014 modes from either Specialized or Trek.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

robt57 said:


> 1500.00 entry level is some BS IME. [putting it politely]... There are 5-6+ year old mint hardly used Ultegra and 105 10 speed bikes all over Craigslist for 400-700.00.


I think I'm being misunderstood and thus having bad vibes sent my way. 

It's irrelevant how much 8 speed Claris goes for if your LBS does not sell/stock it. This was really the point, which I backed up with my personal experience of being nearly embarrassed into purchasing a $1,300 entry level C'dale (or 1,199, the lowest priced road bike stocked by that particular LBS). It happened to me, and I am sure it happens elsewhere. That is all. Those who have LBS' who deal in entry level bikes, fantastic! I wish I could have gone that route. I could not and instead learned basic wrenching skills on a used bicycle. Again, just an anecdote and nothing more. Carry on.


----------



## Lrobby99 (Nov 10, 2014)

If it will really be your first road bike, be careful. I went from a heavy hybrid to a light, responsive RB and crashed bad about 40 miles in. A very costly little crash, too.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

welcome to the club


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

you can look forward to miles and miles of happiness


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

ibericb said:


> There are entry level road bikes from the majors for $1k or slightly less. But they tend to be more aggressive race geometry than would be considered endurance.


Actually, I think you have it backwards. Most brands entry level bikes tend to be endurance oriented. Giant Defy, Fuji Sportif, Masi Alare, cannondale synapse, etc.

But nothing wrong with an expensive bike as a first bike, either. Why not start with something nice. First time I seriously went backpacking, i did not opt for $40 entry level boots; I went for something quite a bit nicer. Was glad I did, as they served me well for a long time. More costly to upgrade later than to just start with a higher level bike.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

ibericb said:


> Great point - if you can find last year models on closeout.  You won't find much of that near where I live, and when you do the discount is right now about 10% for 2014 modes from either Specialized or Trek.


Note that both CL and NOS may be out if you are outside normal height. (The voice of painful experience speaking...)

Also, for a first bike, you get a lot from an LBS; fitting not withstanding. That'd be my first criteria -- which shop works with you best. Then spend what you want; its not my money.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

9W9W said:


> I think I'm being misunderstood and thus having bad vibes sent my way.


Not from me, my most sincere apologies if I led you to feel that way as far as vibes go. 

Ciao


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

Most of the shops in my area all carry some bikes under the $1k mark. My first bike was a Giant Defy alum ($1100), had if for 6 months then moved to a Giant TCR composite 1 ($2500) and rode it for 1.5 years. Now I am on a Giant Propel Advanced that I built with Di2 Ultegra and DA C35 wheels, sitting around $7000 in this built right now.

So it is all in the perspective of the person spending the money. You can either start cheap(er) and see if the bug bites then sell the first bike and go crazy on the next or you can jump right in and hate it and be stuck with a $2500+ bike.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

TJay74 said:


> So it is all in the perspective of the person spending the money. You can either start cheap(er) and see if the bug bites then sell the first bike and go crazy on the next or you can jump right in and hate it and be stuck with a $2500+ bike.


Bingo!  of course, the latter lets someone get a steal on the used market!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I wonder how long ago the OP stopped following the thread.....


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Almost 10 days ago?


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

HyperCycle said:


> Good god.... $2,500 for a first road bike?!??! I could see paying that much for a 2nd or 3rd bike, but first?
> 
> :rolleyes5:


My first road bike (1998) was a 1997 lemond Zurich with 98 chorus 9 speed. My second was a custom strong frame with record. Not sure what the inflation corrected cost was. . . but, well over $2500.

I see no reason to start on lesser bikes simply because the person is a new rider. Buy what you like and can reasonably afford. I don't understand why people dissuade noobs or anyone else for wanting to buy "expensive" bikes.

Occasionally, I ride with a guy who bought a lesser bike (sub-105 mix) two years ago. He said he picked it b/c he didn't think he was a good enough rider for a nicer ride. Now, he wishes he would have spent the couple hundred more then b/c upgrading now is going to cost more.


----------



## HyperCycle (Sep 5, 2012)

crit_boy said:


> My first road bike (1998) was a 1997 lemond Zurich with 98 chorus 9 speed. My second was a custom strong frame with record. Not sure what the inflation corrected cost was. . . but, well over $2500.
> 
> I see no reason to start on lesser bikes simply because the person is a new rider. Buy what you like and can reasonably afford. I don't understand why people dissuade noobs or anyone else for wanting to buy "expensive" bikes.
> 
> Occasionally, I ride with a guy who bought a lesser bike (sub-105 mix) two years ago. He said he picked it b/c he didn't think he was a good enough rider for a nicer ride. Now, he wishes he would have spent the couple hundred more then b/c upgrading now is going to cost more.


I bought the "lesser" Trek for several reasons.

1. Budget. I didn't have $1,500- $2K to spend on a road bike. 

2. Unsure passion for cycling. At the time, I wasn't sure if I would like riding a road bike after years of riding mountain bikes.

3. Frequency of riding. I wanted to start out on an entry level bike because the only times I get to ride are the weekends during spring, summer and fall months. Our winter lasts from mid-November to early April... so there's not a lot of chances to ride in those months.

My "lesser" Trek is more than adequate. More power to people who can start out on $2K+ bikes. Everyone's situation is different. I couldn't justify spending that much money on a first bike. Eventually, I would like to step up to a Trek Domane or similar bike with a frame designed for endurance.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

crit_boy said:


> My first road bike (1998) was a 1997 lemond Zurich with 98 chorus 9 speed. My second was a custom strong frame with record. Not sure what the inflation corrected cost was. . . but, well over $2500.



Well, not exactly meager beginnings. But I bet had I not waited until like the 7th bike to go custom with Carl Strong I could have probably spent less in the long run. And spent less time on the wrong size bikes... But I really did not get hurt $$ as I was getting like new used and not new new in the beginning just due to lack of affording then.

While I agree with your premiss, but the OPs money is not my money too spend either.


----------



## Shuffleman (Sep 4, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> I wonder how long ago the OP stopped following the thread.....


Funny. I was wondering the same thing. I am not sure why people get so offended by a noob's buying a nice bike though. Is it prudent? Probably not but if he has the money and feels like it, than why not?
The smart thing would be to simply start with an entry level bike and then figure out a few things---Like if you actually enjoy the sport. The first bike is like your first house. You make mistakes and figure out what you want/need/can afford for the next one. I liked my first bike, which was a Felt Z95. I love my 2nd bike though. I simply figured out what I liked and what I did not like. Of course, that was only after I realized that I loved the sport.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Shuffleman said:


> Funny. I was wondering the same thing. I am not sure why people get so offended by a noob's buying a nice bike though. Is it prudent? Probably not but if he has the money and feels like it, than why not?
> The smart thing would be to simply start with an entry level bike and then figure out a few things---Like if you actually enjoy the sport. The first bike is like your first house. You make mistakes and figure out what you want/need/can afford for the next one. I liked my first bike, which was a Felt Z95. I love my 2nd bike though. I simply figured out what I liked and what I did not like. Of course, that was only after I realized that I loved the sport.


You know sometimes I feel like we are a bit too rough on people that visit the forum (particularly new cyclists). It's fine to disagree or offer advice, but intelligent minds can differ on so many of these topics (since they are so subjective) and some of us can come across as suggesting that there is only one right answer (ours). We start talking over one another and debating products, completely forgetting about the OP and what they are interested in finding out. When that happens, I think it discourages folks that come here full of excitement hoping to learn and talk about something they have found they enjoy doing. It is what it is though, I guess.


----------



## crankout (Mar 3, 2015)

ibericb said:


> Great point - if you can find last year models on closeout. You won't find much of that near where I live, and when you do the discount is right now about 10% for 2014 modes from either Specialized or Trek.


I just purchased a no-name frame laden with 105 componentry (rear and front der; shifters) FSA 50/34 crankset; Shimano wheels and Tektra rim brakes, all for under 700$. I'll likely swap out some parts (ex. saddle, stem). It's my initial foray into the roadie world after spending many years and lots of dough on mtb needs. 

If I decide this is something I will stick with for a longer time, I will then look at a chi-chi ride. My plan is go on long rides and dabble in some Cat 5 stuff to see what happens.


----------

